# Switch from Reaper - Cubase or FL Studio?



## mduque (Feb 19, 2020)

I was using Cubase for 10 years. First Cubase SE 1,5 and Cubase SL 2 both purchased licenses. After that I was using a craked version of Cubase PRO 5. I also tried an early version of Fruity Loops 2 and some craked versions 4,5,10. Then I swiched to Reaper for 6 years.

I have fully customized Reaper including expression maps, all kinnd of shortcuts, track explorer, scripts for notation. I am happy with Reaper and I think it will be still my DAW for some specific things. However I feel it´s time to make some electronic-dance music.

I am considering two options:
1.- Buy FL Studio 20 fruity edition and make my electronic music with it and use Reaper for some specific things like expression maps, mixing and mastering.
2.- Buy Cubase Pro 10,5 and switch completely except for some specific things like multiband with Reaper or if I need to write very complex midi alternating with very different instruments (Reaper have the best workflow for this).

I don´t know what to choose. I loved both Daws FL and Cubase. With option 1 I would save some money. What would you do?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 19, 2020)

Why don't you use another portable install of reaper to customize it in a different way to be more streamlined for the EDM stuff that you want to make? You haven't quite explained what's keeping you from using Reaper for this, so I don't see how anyone could give a high-quality answer to your question what to choose beyond "use this because I like it too" (in my case that's Reaper, as you might have noticed).


----------



## mduque (Feb 19, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Why don't you use another portable install of reaper to customize it in a different way to be more streamlined for the EDM stuff that you want to make? You haven't quite explained what's keeping you from using Reaper for this, so I don't see how anyone could give a high-quality answer to your question what to choose beyond "use this because I like it too" (in my case that's Reaper, as you might have noticed).


Well there is something in Reaper that keeps me away from it. It's interface. Honestly I waited for a fresh re-vamp theme in version 6 and what dissapointment it is. I know it's a bit silly to change to another DAW just because this other DAW is beautifuller but I have nostalgia from Cubase and I love the simplicity of FL Studio.


----------



## averystemmler (Feb 19, 2020)

mduque said:


> Well there is something in Reaper that keeps me away from it. It's interface. Honestly I waited for a fresh re-vamp theme in version 6 and what dissapointment it is. I know it's a bit silly to change to another DAW just because this other DAW is beautifuller but I have nostalgia from Cubase and I love the simplicity of FL Studio.



You're probably already aware of this, but just in case:



REAPER | Resources



I use one that changes the look and feel pretty dramatically.


----------



## mduque (Feb 19, 2020)

averystemmler said:


> You're probably already aware of this, but just in case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a variation of "Default Analog" but turned into blue. I have spent quite of time to implement it. However it's far away of the Cubase's look and feel.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 19, 2020)

"waited for a fresh revamp of the interface"

reaper??? versions are for the most part just numbers, and themes are as easy as double clicking one... 

though iirc fl has a plugin? reapers parameter modulation and routing capabilities make quite the compelling case for edm, as well as track FX. Switching for step entry in a more elegant manner to FL studio is an idea, as is slightly better midi editing with cubase - but neither DAW changes anything significantly enough to spend money and move from a daw you know how to use already. 

maybe a tally of what you'll gain switching vs what you'll lose? And I second the opinion that a portable version that you customize more towards edm makes some sense


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 19, 2020)

mduque said:


> I use a variation of "Default Analog" but turned into blue. I have spent quite of time to implement it. However it's far away of the Cubase's look and feel.


just buy cubase then, sounds like you wanted reaper to be cubase - and cubase already exists


----------



## Vin (Feb 19, 2020)

If electronic music is your primary focus, consider either FL Studio or Ableton Live, since they probably take about 95% of that market.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 19, 2020)

Vin said:


> If electronic music is your primary focus, consider either FL Studio or Ableton Live, since they probably take about 95% of that market.



It may drive you crazy at first because it's not a linear tracking DAW. Once you buy a license you never have to buy another one unless you upgrade your version. It's a much deeper DAW than most think. It reminds me of Reaper where they are constantly working on it. Lifetime upgrades is one thing that makes this Music Radar's most popular DAW for many years. A Reaper license is always worth having for $60. As for Cubase I'm not a fan of their licensing.


----------



## mduque (Feb 20, 2020)

kitekrazy said:


> It may drive you crazy at first because it's not a linear tracking DAW. Once you buy a license you never have to buy another one unless you upgrade your version. It's a much deeper DAW than most think. It reminds me of Reaper where they are constantly working on it. Lifetime upgrades is one thing that makes this Music Radar's most popular DAW for many years. A Reaper license is always worth having for $60. As for Cubase I'm not a fan of their licensing.


One thing I dislike about FL is that you need to link your instrument to a mixer channel in order to be able to add effects. In other DAWS this is automatic when you make a track. In FL you cannot access to your fxs from tracks you always have to open the mixer. So the workflow here is a bit cumbersome. In the other hand I love its secuencer, thats unique.


----------



## visiblenoise (Feb 20, 2020)

With most things anyone ever does, any modern DAW will technically do. So I think it's mostly up to what will keep you happy and looking forward to making music.

Personally, when I decided to put more time into music, I just went with FL Studio because I knew it the best and just wanted to remove the friction of learning new software as much as possible (in order to focus on learning the actual music production stuff). The FL Studio community/userbase still seems kinda...ragtag though, so it isn't the best if you also want collaboration and a rich community.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 20, 2020)

Also maybe check out Bitwig?

I wouldn't choose Cubase for EDM.


Also check out the Smooth v6 theme, a ton of people like it: https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=228983


----------



## Montisquirrel (Feb 20, 2020)

If your goal is to make EDM and you have to choose between Cubase and FL Studio, the answer is actually very easy. Of course go with FL Studio.

Many reasons are obvious and you already know them, but when your last FL Studio version is 10, there are some nice additions in the latest version.

- "FLEX". Flex is a synth / rompler (similar to Nexus) with up-to-date sounds and "in-game / a la carte" options, so you can buy new sounds directly (and cheao) inside the plugin. But there are also a lot of free packs which sound very good! Check YouTube for the promo videos.

- Organistaion: If you drag a new plugin into a playlist track, it will automatically get a Mixer Channel. And if you rename / recolour it, it will auto rename the Mixer and Channel Rack (maybe its standard in other DAWs, but this is a huge time saver.

- Unique plugins like "Patcher" and the life time free update of all future versions on Fl Studio


If you want to dive into more kind of sounddesign stlye of EDM, you can also consider Bitwig.

EDIT: Just realized that you only got the Fruity Edition. You should think about getting at least and update to the "Producer Edition"


----------



## mduque (Feb 20, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Also maybe check out Bitwig?
> 
> I wouldn't choose Cubase for EDM.
> 
> ...


I like Bitwig very much as I also like Ableton Live. I prefer the midi editor of Bitwig because you can edit in full window. The thing I dislike about BW and Live is the cc midi events. It´s versy cumbersome if you are working with instruments mapped to a lot of midi ccs. Automation is ok but I miss the capability of open different midi lanes to any cc like in Reaper or Cubase. Also FL Studio is bad for this. Otherwise probably I would buy directly Live or Bitwig.

By the way I have installed the new theme and I like it very much. Thank you.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2020)

mduque said:


> instruments mapped to a lot of midi ccs. Automation is ok but I miss the capability of open different midi lanes to any cc



I don't quite understand what you're trying to do if FL is supposed to be bad for it and automation is ok, could you explain that to me?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 20, 2020)

He wants to be able to see multiple MIDI CC lanes at once in piano roll editor. In FL, this is not possible.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 20, 2020)

Vin said:


> If electronic music is your primary focus, consider either FL Studio or Ableton Live, since they probably take about 95% of that market.


This. Ableton is totally made for EDM. Get something like Launchpad and you are set. Akai has some great tools for Ableton also.

I guess you could make EDM with Cubase, but I can't see it being any easier than with Reaper.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> He wants to be able to see multiple MIDI CC lanes at once in piano roll editor. In FL, this is not possible.



Oh ok, my bad, thank you.


----------



## mduque (Feb 21, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Also maybe check out Bitwig?
> 
> I wouldn't choose Cubase for EDM.
> 
> ...


Hi EvilDragon!

I have found that I can automate everything in BitWig. I am considering seriously to purchase it even the instruments it has are not very top. However the grid is quite exciting.


----------



## porrasm (Feb 21, 2020)

mduque said:


> I was using Cubase for 10 years. First Cubase SE 1,5 and Cubase SL 2 both purchased licenses. After that I was using a craked version of Cubase PRO 5. I also tried an early version of Fruity Loops 2 and some craked versions 4,5,10. Then I swiched to Reaper for 6 years.
> 
> I have fully customized Reaper including expression maps, all kinnd of shortcuts, track explorer, scripts for notation. I am happy with Reaper and I think it will be still my DAW for some specific things. However I feel it´s time to make some electronic-dance music.
> 
> ...



The piano roll in FL is absolutely incredible. In most cases I feel it's faster to use the mouse than to play the actual melody. Also the slide and portamento support for native FL synths is extremely useful when making melody lines.

Also FL Studio works as a VST plugin as well so you could use Reaper and FL at the same time.

I personally love FL and I'm a bit sad to see that not so many people use it on this community.


----------



## barteredbride (Feb 21, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> I wouldn't choose Cubase for EDM.



Just being curious here, not disagreeing, i hope you take me the right way...

But i see this statement a lot about not using Cubase for edm and electronica. I mean, load up Massive or other synths and a bunch of drum machines and they sound exactly the same.

What exactly is bad in Cubase that doesn't make it suitable for this type of music?

I own Cubase by the way, but haven't produced any edm yet. Hence my question.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 21, 2020)

You can make EDM in any DAW. Just some have an easier workflow for it. Any DAW that is geared towards loops tends to work better than one that plays straight thru time wise because EDM is generally based on repeated loops. 

I don't know Bitwig well, but with Ableton, you can put loops in each slot and easily trigger which ones you want to play when you want them to play. It is made for EDM.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 21, 2020)

looping in most daws is as simple as clicking and dragging or ctrl dragging. 

step entry is the only edm specific feature that really changes between daws and not everyone likes FL studios entry style(with the boxes).


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 21, 2020)

porrasm said:


> The piano roll in FL is absolutely incredible. In most cases I feel it's faster to use the mouse than to play the actual melody. Also the slide and portamento support for native FL synths is extremely useful when making melody lines.
> 
> Also FL Studio works as a VST plugin as well so you could use Reaper and FL at the same time.
> 
> I personally love FL and *I'm a bit sad to see that not so many people use it on this community.*



Why? Just go to the Image Line forum and the sadness goes away. It's not preferred among those who use orchestra. Most of the DAWs used also have a staff view. VE Pro doesn't work in FL.


----------



## robgb (Feb 21, 2020)

mduque said:


> I am happy with Reaper and I think it will be still my DAW for some specific things. However I feel it´s time to make some electronic-dance music.


I see no reason why you would need to switch for this, but I'm pretty sure Abelton is considered the EDM standard.


----------



## mduque (Feb 22, 2020)

Guys. It is very difficult to choose one of those beasts ... I think I am trying with FL Studio Fruity and see how I get with it, but I would like to have Cubase Pro too. For now I am combining Cubase AI 8 with a demo version of FL. I don't know what I like most if the linear of Cubase-Reaper or the Step Secuencer of FL. In the end both are very similar ...

As I said ... very difficult ... I also tried Bitwig but I think it's just a Daw for Sound Design a kind of Cubase with clips (I do have LaunchPad Pro) but I am not DJ. So I do not need clips and for the rest Cubase-Reaper is better, I mean, to use Bitwig linear I prefer Cubase-Reaper. I do not consider Ableton Live as I don,t like how it manages Ccs


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 22, 2020)

alternatively, you could make EDM with the daw you have. 

You might be overthinking it, just a bit. infact if you were to compare having cubase pro vs omnisphere and serum for instance, I'm sure having some solid workhorse synths but using reaper would probably win out.


----------



## purple (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't think switching daws will make much difference to you in the long run except that it will slow you down and frustrate you at first, but if you were to switch, everyone I know in EDM uses ableton.


----------



## mduque (Feb 24, 2020)

I have just bought FL Studio Fruity Edition. I will see in a month if I am comfortable with it or I switch to Cubase for good. I was considering Ableton Live but I was not really convinced to spend 300€ to have a couple of workflow improvements plus midi clips :( The instruments with the Producer Edition are not great.

For the moment whatever is not midi (inside FL Studio) I will do with Reaper or Cubase AI. I do not expect to record audio or import vocal acapellas for now. Mixing can be done either in FL Studio or in Reaper.

Thanks a lot to all for your inputs. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Gminorcoles (Feb 24, 2020)

This may be counter to the conventional wisdom but I always found Reason to be really easy to use for automation, I would rank it equal with FL Studio for making electronica.


----------

